# Sandusky River WhiteBass run!



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

:B Went fishin since saturday the 6th for WB and been fishin there until today 9th and catchin bout 100 a day in maybe 3hrs. comment on more info about ur expierences on tthe S. river:B


----------



## Ddog0587

i fished there the 8th from about 3:30-6 pm. i was originally fish on the east side on the rocks and only caught 1 in the first hour. I saw that those wading were having more success and since it was a hot day so i went over to the east side and go in the water. i was fishing by a small rock island near near the hayes st bridge and once i found a good spot i caught around 15 in an hour. i think i was useing too lare a jig/grub combo. i was throwin a 1/8 ounces orange jig with a 3" twister followed by a bare hook with a 2" pink grub about 18" down. i was the guy wearing an orange shirt, dark basketball shorts and sandels. i saw the other guys around me had stringers full but while i was wading i think i caught more  . i dream of 100 fish days. what were you using?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

roostertails and twisters like u describe-lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

:B roostertails and twisters like u describe-lol


----------



## airbrn439

going up to try out the wb on sat, hope they r in there thick, water temp should be perfect, hoping to catch the big females up in there,


----------



## jray

do ya have to wade for em ?


----------



## Ddog0587

from what ive seen wading is the best bet. shore anglers were getting a few but waders were getting more. at one point i saw one guy catch 7 on 7 straight cast. friday im coming up for a day long excursion with some waders.


----------



## KWILSON512

I'll be up Fri and or Sun if anyone recognizes me from on here stop and say hello.....Good luck!


----------



## legendaryyaj

I made the 1 1/2 hour trek from the east only to be severly disappointed in the first 3 hours. Me and my buddy only had 5 in 3 hours. It was sad. I threw white and chartrues jigs and managed one. My buddy had the other 4. I did catch like 3 rock bass on a plastic minnow.

By 4, the crowd cleared up and I started throwing a spinner and it was nonstop from there on out. I just got back from there and im pretty satisfied.

BTW im not a fan of rooster tail and my spinner was landing more than my buddy with a rooster tail.


----------



## starcraft

Just getting back from fremont. Ended up with a couple coolers full. This morning was great caught over a 100 in 3-4 horus early in the am before the boaters ran me off. Caught a few doubles as well. Not everyone catching fish but they in if u have a clue what to do. Its all in how and where u are casting, and the speed of the bait.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fremont is a great place 2 fish and as easy as 123 abc lol


----------



## PhotoGuy513

I think i'll give it a try sun-mon... so the river is low enough to wade and its clear'er?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Water is pretty low and very clear. (5/9) small rains may have put a small damper on height and clarity but im goin out today and ill have a fresher report. 5/9 evening fished 4 about 3 hrs prolly almost 100 fish


----------



## BFG

Starcraft,

Please do share this top secret white bass catching technique.


----------



## regmiller

Yeah Starcraft,
I only have 5 days up there and I need to know how to catch them fast.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Today (5-10) caught 300+ above the state street bridge all the way up to the bike path. Gave them all away and the ppl were very nice 2day.:B


----------



## archman

Have the big females come in yet?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

maybe 30 out of the 300-threw them back hoping they would spawn
they were 14inchers though


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Bad Day! 25 fish didn't see anyone with more. Cause: possibly low water is not bringing up any new fish?:S


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Bad Day! 25 fish didn't see anyone with more. Cause: possibly low water is not bringing up any new fish?:S


----------



## BFG

Hmmm.....maybe you caught 'em all?

Might try the Maumee...

Thanks for the update.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

lol maybe-maumee doing good? dont really like to fish there though 2 much trouble but an update would be nice-thanks


----------



## KWILSON512

My buddie was out in Freemont today and said the white bass action was a little slow, He got 21 since about noon.


----------



## Ddog0587

fishing was def slow. only got 22 today. i fished alllllllll day and didnt get the bulk of them until between 8-9 and i got 16 then.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yeah slow rite now hopefully its not over!


----------



## Catch23

heyy guys.. im new on here.. but me and a couple of my buddys hit the river pretty hard for about 2 days late last week and got about 30.. thinkin about goin out in the mornin between the bridges... how does everyone think it will fish? any suggestions on what to use.. i still have 2 chartruse jigs on from last week. thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Um.. sat. was not good and water hasnt come up any so the fishin will prolly be pretty slow and if u go the jigs wood work...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Um.. sat. was not good and water hasnt come up any so the fishin will prolly be pretty slow and if u go the jigs wood work...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

i dont no y that stupid thing did doubles of my posts! idk


----------



## Catch23

:G Thanks is it still supposta be warm tomorrow? u think they might pick up or what? did anyone fish between the bridges today? have any luck? what did u use? thanks


----------



## CoolWater

Today was my best day fishing the run so far this year. No minnows, caught all fish on a Blue Fox silver spinner and also used a white jig/white single tail grub. I wouldn't say I was on fire but a conservative estimate was a fish every 5 minutes or so. I was well north of Fremont on the Sandusky R.

No stringer pic to share as I was just C & R today, but I can show the best single fish. I think this coming week it really is going to turn on- get to the river if you can!


----------



## Catch23

Thanks for the info Coolwater, does neone else have any suggestions? and can someone please tell me how to make my own thread on here, i only know how to reply to other peoples threads.. lol.. thanks
JORDAN:B


----------



## Catch23

well its time to head out. me and the bro are hittin the river early this mornin gonna try to catch the mornin run.. ill put numbers up if we get any.. come join us if ur headin out well be in between the bridges prolly close to the powerlines.. lemme know if u get good numbers thanks
JORDAN:G


----------



## CoolWater

Good luck, I fished hard yesterday as I knew I had a rough week coming up with work... my next opportunity at the earliest will be Friday. Let us know how it fishes this week - I really think this coming week/weekend will be the peak.


----------



## BFG

Three in my group fished 4+ hours at Roger Young on Saturday morning and left with 5 total. 

It sucked. 

Probably only saw 50 fish caught the entire time I was there...and that was between probably 100 fisherman. Even the guys with minnows under floats were struggling. You know it's bad when they aren't catching fish. 

Water is low...really low. No current. Your best bet would be to fish any ripple you could find. The area around the railroad bridge was packed with wader fisherman. Looked like Buttonwood in April.


----------



## starcraft

Was up saturday morning caught around 15-20 evening was better with the wind caught 25-30 fishing is really slow compared to early in the week. Sunday was really bad no current at all. Took a couple cast caught 1 and left. The north wind stopped the bite all together and has the river messed up. Might be a week maybe 2 before the peak hits. River conditions need improvement. Need rain warm rain.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Rain is needed yuppers


----------



## legendaryyaj

Had a family member go out sat and caught 3.

I plan on going back Wednesday. Can anyone give a report before then? I hope it picks back up!


----------



## Catch23

well we went out this mornin... we got to the river at about 7:30... and on my second cast i caught a nice sized female.. and then on my friends cast he got one... after those two there was about a half hour break till the next one... we stayed about 2 1/2 hours and got about 12 between the 2 of us... it was really slow.. so we packed up and headed to the ballville dam to see if we could have some fun and see what we could catch... heres our totals for the day..
White Bass 12
Carp 2
Quillback 1
Sucker 1
Smallmouth 1
Bullhead 25
And alot of lil annoying white perch
JORDAN:G


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

yeah today 20min of fishin 0 stinkin fish so i left


----------



## PhotoGuy513

my trip sucked too..

sun eve 6-9pm 8 w/b

sat 7:30am-3pm 10 w/b

had some bumps and had a few get off

i was using a jig/bobber combo


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

howd u do in cjb photo guy...jw
i caught 50 crappie and bout 10 wb


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Today went and caught bout prolly 40 WB fishin for bout 2hrs. this possible rain will hopefully help the fishin and the peak will begin!


----------



## Catch23

Does anyone know how much rain were supposta get? Strong storms or what? U think a nice wave will come in again or u think theyll kinda stay slow and stop... i know we havent hit the peak yet but theyve been there for 2 1/2 weeks now... this weather has been really unstable and it sux
JORDAN


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

we got lots of rain


----------



## cowboyangler

what are the river conditions? High/Low? Muddy/murkey? I was up there the past two weekends, caught 60 white perch two weeks ago, and 15 white bass last week, and I was wading using rooster tails and vibrex. I am thinking about coming up thurs or fri this week, if the white bass are biting!


----------



## tcfootball61

Hey North, Where did you cacth all the crappie you talked about earilier in this post. I have been trying for weeks to cacth crappie all over NW ohio and have had very little luck. Thanks for any help and good luck all.


----------



## Catch23

does ne one have ne results from today after the rain? hows the river? theres quite a bit of wind today but im just wondering how everything is doing?
JORDAN:G


----------



## boss302

I fished it for an hour or so late this afternoon. It was my first time there and I did OK. Mabe 15 fish with a few of them being nice sized. I got a coupple on a Jig and grub, but did better with a spinner. There were quite a few people wading, but I was on the shore upstream of that area so I couldn't see if they were doing better or worse. 

I also fished the Maumee yesterday for about an hour untill the storms came in. Took me an hour to get one nice sized white bass and a pint sized smallie. About the time I figured them out the lightning got too cose for comfort and the wind started kicking up.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Just got back from Fremont and Maumee. Maumee is low and the bite was ok but not great. The current is too fast. I managed a few smallies and 20 or so WB. My buddy got like 10 WB.

We then left to Fremont and killed them basically. I waded before the first bridge and under it to a little after it. All nice sized females. I was getting them on a spinner. I never did like using the jig and grub combo, too many snags.

I didnt think Fremont was gonna produce but boy was I wrong. I had family members come up Saturday and got 3 total.

Might be back out tomorrow but we'll see. 2hrs of driving and $3.30 a gal is killer.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yesterday Fremont...
4hrs. of fishin threw out the day and I and my bud caught 200+ WB. It was great although better earlier b/c of higher water we still did good. If the water goes down 2 much it may affect the fishin though but good luck!


----------



## bspike74

I never fished Fremont before can anyone tell me where would be a good place to try for the white bass... i live near cleveland and i don't know the area that well out there....


----------



## YoungTurk

Do anyone have an update on the WB run? Has the water gone down? Are people catching WB? I plan on making a 2hour drive saturday morning. Should I make the trip up? Let me know please.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Bspike, 

My best luck has been behind the second bridge. I dont remember the name off hand but if you search around you'll find the first bridge's name. PM me and ill try to help you out.

YoungTurk,

I just got back from Fremont. Its a 1 1/2hr drive for me from Akron. Between the three of us we came home with over 50. One buddy was shore bounf and didnt know how to fish. I had a stringer of 40+ and my buddy had one pushing 60+. Reason why we came home with only 50+ is because my buddy lost his stringer. He had tied on but it untied itself without him knowing. I lost my stringer as well but it got tangled and got snagged on some rocks near the shore. Its hard ot put fish on the stringer when you have a butt load on andthe drag along the water constantly. That long with wading and holding your pole with unhooking the fish then stringin it. Id suggest you get a fish basket to not run into out problem. We killed them and beat out A LOT of the guys who where there before us. Dont bother with jig and twister tails either, just get a rooster tail in firetiger. 1/8 will do. I went yesterday and went back today for the fun!

GL to everyone.


----------



## Catch23

how are they biting today though? are they still biting today as well? any numbers? hows the water after the rain last night?
JORDAN:G


----------



## grino21

Can someone please PM me directions from Columbus, or just write them on here. I am coming up tomorrow (saturday) morning. Thanks.


----------



## legendaryyaj

hmm...not to sure but from Akron I take 77N to 80 then go on 80 and take exit 91.

I think you can take 71 from Cbus up to 80. Go west to Toledo and take exit 91. When you exit and pay the toll stay to your right. It should say Fremont. Go straight and you should pass a few lights then over a bridge that goes over what I think is 53. Continue on down that road and you'll pass through a residential area. At the end of the residential area you should hit a light with a Sunoco on your left hand side on the corner. Make a left there and head down past 2 lights and youll see the bridge and everyone fishing there. You can fish off of that bridge or head down to the next bridge. To do that, at the light just before the bridge, make a right. Go down I think 2-3 lights and make a left. It should be a right turn only because its one way. Go over the bridge and there will be a parking spot on your right. You'll see cars parked there. I prefer fishing the second bridge. I also recommend that you wade.

The bait shops are over the first bridge on the left hand side one block over from the main street that goes over the bridge. Its the first street over and second block over by the first bridge.

I know its confusing but thats my best. I dont remember names of streets, only things that stand out like gas stations and such. LOL!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Catch 23 the water is going down that normallly means the fishing will go down 2 but we r goin out 2 try now so ill have an update 2nite


----------



## TurkGrave

Grino take Rt 23 N to Rt 98 through Bucyrus Left onto Rt100 to Rt 19 and that will take you to Rt20 head east into downtown fremont. or... You can follow map quest takes about 25 minutes longer in my opinion good luck this weekend. See you on the river!


----------



## FISHIN 2

When you get to rte 20 from rte 19, turn left and go into downtown fremont. That means, turn left off rte 19 at 20, then stay in your left lane and that will put you off into downtown. As you cross the big bridge, look to your left, you'll see the people. Advice is, get there early. Fills up elbow to elbow fast. If wading, stay on the west side of river. Watch out for submerged trees though. Best luck, Mike in Bucyrus


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Today (5-18) caught maybe 35 in a couple of hrs. by the railroad bridge and dam. not getting any better water down fishing down  :G


----------



## turko

Please tell me how is the fishing this weekend.I plan on going this tues and weds. Are the WB being caught from wading? plan on fishing from shore.I usually have pretty good luck this time of the month behind the scrap yard and sugar plant.Anyone been fishing those spots? 2 hr drive @ $ 3.19 gal Hope the fishing improves.


----------



## starcraft

Talked to a frenid this morning whos fishing from shore downtown. He said he caught 8 and his partner has a half basket full. So sounds like the fishing is fair-good right now. Also guys wading are not doing much better.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Ill be heading backup this Wednesday for sure. Forcast is 82 and sunny then Thursday is gonna be T-Showers. Im hoping the water stays up for the time being.


----------



## Juan More Fish

My buddy and me caught roughly 75 white bass. I was useing mister twister whitewith a 1/4 ounce weight. My body was useing a yellow 1/4 ounce. Just got back. We are going back next saturday for sure.


----------



## saugmon

We used to go up to freemont for the white bass run in the mid to late 80's. Bringing home 1000 fish a weekend was no problem except for 4 of us filleting fish for 6+ hrs. Then after that,the numbers dropped. The rumor I heard back then was the commercial fishermen were netting the majority of the Sandusky river,therefore fewer white bass could get through.

Anybody clear up that rumor?


----------



## jay2k

Wonder why the numbers dropped?


----------



## woodysoutdoors

my husband and I went 2 week ends in april (late april) to fremont sandusly river and we got nothing  However, this past week and 1/2 we have caught several white bass from senecca lake.


----------



## KWILSON512

My buddy was up ther last night (saturday) and caught around 60 white bass and 3 walleye. All in 1/8 oz jig (white) with 3" twister tail (white). All fish were caught between the bridges.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

We fished between the bridges and picked up a few then the rapids and caught 50+. it was ok but pretty slow. it took us 2 hrs. 2 catch 50.

About the rumor...
prolly the #'s r dropping b/c if u took out 1000 every 2 days it cleaned em out... lol - kinda


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

The fishing is ^up. Caught many more today in a shorter time. Caught 75+ in waders. It took a couple of hrs. is all the fishing is picking up but the fish are getting smaller and no big females. So its a good time to try ur luck at it u wont hav much more time.:B :G


----------



## turko

Going tues and weds.Does anyone have a report about the fishing behind the scrap yard and sugar plant.Hope to have some fun.Thanks for the info


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Dont no bout down there. I can tell u 1 thing though i've never had much luck down there try further up...


----------



## turko

I was just curious seems like the waders were having a lot of fun.I've had some luck back there w/bobber white and green twister.I usually go when it's slow up river. thanks northsouth


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

yea no prob! they're biting rite now ya outta try it.


----------



## turko

Oh yeah leaving in the morning bout 3am gotta 2hr drive looking forward to joining the fun


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

where ya comin from?


----------



## PhotoGuy513

hey, i went over the weekend (19th-20th) I got 56 on sat and 104 on sun using a jig/bobber combo. also fished with a cool new friend named Pat.. sup man!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

good job when ya comin bac?


----------



## PhotoGuy513

I wanted to come back this sunday but i'll be up late sat night bcuz my band has a show. so it might be a lil much.. plus gas just went koo koo..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

last nite (5-22), in waders, the 3 of us got about 100 in 2hrs. we found a hole and stuck 2 it. the water high a new wave will prolly be comin but they will prolly small. the ones we caught were small. good fishin though! :G


----------



## Catch23

how is it fishin today? numbers still up or what? is the water up or down or what? i would like to get out sometime this weekend and catch some whitebass. good temps are here... looks like a lil rain friday so maybe that will bring more in
JORDAN:G


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well didnt go 2day but i heard its slowin down. the run will prolly b over by this weekend and the rain will prolly make the water muddy to slow up the fishin also. good luck


----------



## BassariskY

Went out yesterday, got there around 7pm till 9. River real low, real clear. You could see the white bass spawning all around your foot (insert porn music). 

Me and 3 of my buddies were slammin them left and right, up and down, fast, slow one after another. Best day I've had at Sandusky! Caught our limit within an hour. Ranging from 8-12", using rooster tails. I seen a bait fisherman across the way, think we were doing better than him.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

5/24 real low water clear... -Run Is Over- pretty much all the females r gone small males now. 30 in 2 hrs. i had 1 of the biggest striggers i saw! good luck


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

-Caught our limit within an hour- wat is ur limit on WB... there is none


----------



## turko

Had a great time did'nt catch as many as i'm use to but it's always fun.Run just about over.....very slow tues and weds....also HOT.Can't wait until next year. Gas was a bummer. 2 and half hr drive hit the pocket pretty good. 

What runs through fremont after wb.My wife caught a fish weds. and at first it looked like a walleye.But when she got it to the bank it was not a walleye.Some guy said it was a dog fish,he said thats what they call them down south. It was 18 in.... boy if that could have been a walleye.


----------



## Lou

Turk,
That might have been a bowfin.


----------



## BassariskY

I know there is no limit on WB just my limit is when I look at my stringer and think to myself...I ain't staying up all nite cleaning fish.


----------



## turko

Thanks Lou


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

has anybody caught any WB lately... havent been around thought it was over? an update would be great


----------

